# Trusted Silk Worm seller?



## JordanD (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for Silk Worm's to try with My Panther Chameleon
can anyone recommend a good seller of them please?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

silkworm store is the only one i know of but they dont always have any


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Me and a friend have recently been breeding Mulberry silkworms as a food source for his chameleon with great results!
We are currentlu on our second cycle and have cracked the breedind, we are currently selling to few local pet shops with good feeback. I would be more than happy to send you some further information.


----------



## kruella (Feb 9, 2012)

hi

i currently have a variety of sizes available.
You can have a look at my website:

www.silkwormfarm.co.uk

you can also order them from the website if you would like to try some 

thanks

Kim


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

*Silkworms*

That's great to here! We have also produced mulberry zebra silkworms and we also have eri's on our breeding cycle now. 

I would like to thank all for the interest we have received!!

Thanks all!


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

are your eri's fed on privet? if so, is that safe for use as feeders? i've never been able to get a definitive answer for a yes or no so would be good to know for future reference.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

kruella said:


> hi
> 
> i currently have a variety of sizes available.
> You can have a look at my website:
> ...


just ordered some from you to try my beardies on


----------



## Craig050581 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Silkworms*

Hi, I just got some today from silkworm farm and tried my panther and bearded dragons on them. The panther and 1 bearded liked them.

So I will be getting more!

Thanks Kim for the quick turnround!


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

*Silks*

Is it expensive or Sunday deliveries?


----------



## kruella (Feb 9, 2012)

no worries 

glad you are all happy!! sorry i missed you craig050581, but i am glad your reps loved them!

just having fun now trying to collect all my eggs!! the lil monkeys lay them all over the place lol

nope just using royal mail  posting out within a couple of days of orders and using first class. also offer collection if not too far away.

i am interested in the eris too, they are really weird compared to the bombyx ones but look quite funky 

kim


----------

